# Mammoth or Snowbird ???



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

F Mammoth on the weekends.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This is a better year to take a chance on Snowbird over Mammoth. Both are fantastic world class spots, but this is a year that is probably going to favor the 'Bird and Utah in General where the SoCal areas could be in for long dry stretches. 

Snobasin, PowderMountain, Brighton, Solitude, and the Canyons are other spots in OOOtah you might want to look into. The Bird is great, but it's probably also the biggest shit show in Utah.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

cant go wrong with mammy, great town with some awesome terrain to hit


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

i went to mammoth 2-3 occasions on 3 day weekends. I believe one time was memorial and another was presidents weekend. I didn't think it was crowded at all so if the crowdedness is holding you back about mammoth don't hesitate. i do think california is suppose to be drier this year though so snowbird might be better.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Having to wait in a lift-line for more then 20 seconds is crowded to me.... I went to that crappy mountain in McCall, ID last year for a family reunion sort of thing and the place wasn't even that crowded, but it drove me nuts anyways.

I've gotten spoiled with my own private resort muwahahahaha :laugh:

Anyways my vote would probably go to Snowbird. Mammoth is a pretty awesome mountain, but you have the whole god damn metropolitan high-density part of California all going there. I would imagine it's not that bad though on weekdays because of the lack of weekend-warriors.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

KzooSpade31 said:


> 2nd year rider with little travel experience. Did Vail last year and will be doing it again this year but need a 2nd trip out west. My group is suggesting Mammoth but from my research I'd like to hit Snowbird. I keep hearing about the Utah powder. Anyone with knowledge of either got a preference? Looking to go the last week of February.


Mammoth is still on my waiting list but i did go to Snowbird/Canyons last year.

i dont know how much u progressed in the 2 yrs of riding that u did, but Snowbird has some really awesome terrain. If u dont know what ur doing, then u might not enjoy it since its a pretty steep hill. Mineral basin on the other side of the Bird is very picturesque and the trails are a lot more mellow.


----------

